# Welcome our newest Moderator!



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

Let's all give a great welcome to our newest Moderator: *BTARoofing*!

He will be helping us keep the site clean and tidy by removing spam and taking care of reported posts. Keep in mind that he will also be enforcing our Site Rules so keep an eye out for that.

With that, I say, "Welcome" to our newest Moderator!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

BTA Roofing, I look forward to pissing you off.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

hahaha sucker!


I mean congratulations!


----------



## BTARoofing (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol, looking forward to the headaches!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Get to work! This place is over run with spam


----------



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

roofermann said:


> Get to work! This place is over run with spam


Please continue to report the spam you see and I'll delete it. Our mod has been MIA....if you would like to help out, let me know.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

No offense but the whole group of people who use to post have been MIA. The spam got to be to much and very few people stuck around.


----------



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

No offense taken. 

We're clearing out the spam and have most of the issues under control.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm the new guy, and I hate spam posts! Enjoy.:thumbup:


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> BTA Roofing, I look forward to pissing you off.


Having reviewed your past postings, I really doubt you'll "piss me off". Just be nice to HO's with (to us) silly questions. Roofers have a rep for being rude bastards already. Enjoy!:thumbup:


----------



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome. Yeah, please stop the spam... I am not interested in buying purses.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Nor am I.


----------

